# Climatologia de Lisboa



## BARROS (8 Out 2007 às 12:38)

E Aí Galera De Portugal. Moro Aqui No Brasil, Mais Precisamente Em São Paulo, E Gostaria De Saber Alguns Dados Aí De Lisboa:
   Já Nevou Em Lisboa?
   Qual Foi A Menor Temperatura Já Registrada Na Capital? E No País Inteiro?
   Quanto Chove Anualmente Por Aí?
   Dessas Chuvas, Muitas São Tempestades?
Se Me Responderem Enviarei Alguns Dados Sobre O Clima Aqui Da Brasil. Obrigado!


----------



## João Soares (8 Out 2007 às 19:09)

BARROS disse:


> E Aí Galera De Portugal. Moro Aqui No Brasil, Mais Precisamente Em São Paulo, E Gostaria De Saber Alguns Dados Aí De Lisboa:
> *Já Nevou Em Lisboa?*
> Qual Foi A Menor Temperatura Já Registrada Na Capital? E No País Inteiro?
> Quanto Chove Anualmente Por Aí?
> ...



ola BARROS!!!!
Eu nao sou de Lisboa nem moro perto (+ou- 300Km).... 
Em Lisboa nevou em 29 de Janeiro de 2007 e 28 de Janeiro de 2006.... Teve quase ou mais 50ano sem ve-la.....


----------



## Minho (8 Out 2007 às 22:45)

BARROS disse:


> E Aí Galera De Portugal. Moro Aqui No Brasil, Mais Precisamente Em São Paulo, E Gostaria De Saber Alguns Dados Aí De Lisboa:
> Já Nevou Em Lisboa?
> Qual Foi A Menor Temperatura Já Registrada Na Capital? E No País Inteiro?
> Quanto Chove Anualmente Por Aí?
> ...



Olá Barros,

Muita da informação que gostarias de saber podes encontrar na ficha climatológica de Lisboa  do Instituto de Meteorologia Português.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Out 2007 às 23:30)

Sim, tal como o *JPS Gaia* diz, mas apenas corrigindo o erro que ele cometeu com os dias, já nevou várias vezes em Lisboa, mas a mais recentes quedas de neve foram nos dias 29/01/2006 e 28/01/2007, ambos num domingo.
No dia da queda de neve em 2006, registou-se uma temperatura mínima de *-1,5 ºC *em Moscavide (o meu posto de observação, a cerca de 4 km do aeroporto de Lisboa) e a temperatura máxima não foi além dos *4 ºC*, se bem me lembro.
Quanto ao record de temperatura mínima, cá pela minha zona, foi de *-3,1 ºC* em Março de 2005, num período longo de seca em que as noites eram de céu limpo e havia acentuados arrefecimentos nocturnos.
Lisboa, em Agosto de 2003, registou *43 ºC* no aeroporto (que não é a zona mais quente por estar relativamente elevada) e cá por Moscavide ultrapassou os *45 ºC* na minha estação meteorológica pessoal, por ser uma zona cerca de 80 m mais baixa e mais abrigada, permitindo maiores variações de temperatura.
De qualquer forma, passa no site do Instituto de Meteorologia Português, porque é a melhor fonte desse tipo de dados.

Um abraço !


----------



## belem (10 Out 2007 às 21:06)

BARROS disse:


> E Aí Galera De Portugal. Moro Aqui No Brasil, Mais Precisamente Em São Paulo, E Gostaria De Saber Alguns Dados Aí De Lisboa:
> Já Nevou Em Lisboa?
> Qual Foi A Menor Temperatura Já Registrada Na Capital? E No País Inteiro?
> Quanto Chove Anualmente Por Aí?
> ...



Na zona de Lisboa ( parte Oeste), onde moro nunca vi neve.
Menor temperatura na capital? Creio que foi, há muitos anos: -2. No país inteiro não sei, mas creio que deve ter sido registada na Serra da Estrela ( mesmo no alto da torre).
Aqui em Lisboa chovem anualmente cerca de 700 mm ( ou 70 cms).
Em certas zonas do país chovem mais de 5000mm ( montanhas nos Açores) e em outras de tipo desértico, chove 200mm ou menos ( Ilhas Selvagens).
Aqui em Portugal as tempestades são pouco habituais, mas ocorrem por vezes, sobretudo no Inverno.
E sobre São Paulo tem dados?
Obrigado.


----------



## belem (10 Out 2007 às 21:09)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Sim, tal como o *JPS Gaia* diz, mas apenas corrigindo o erro que ele cometeu com os dias, já nevou várias vezes em Lisboa, mas a mais recentes quedas de neve foram nos dias 29/01/2006 e 28/01/2007, ambos num domingo.
> No dia da queda de neve em 2006, registou-se uma temperatura mínima de *-1,5 ºC *em Moscavide (o meu posto de observação, a cerca de 4 km do aeroporto de Lisboa) e a temperatura máxima não foi além dos *4 ºC*, se bem me lembro.
> Quanto ao record de temperatura mínima, cá pela minha zona, foi de *-3,1 ºC* em Março de 2005, num período longo de seca em que as noites eram de céu limpo e havia acentuados arrefecimentos nocturnos.
> Lisboa, em Agosto de 2003, registou *43 ºC* no aeroporto (que não é a zona mais quente por estar relativamente elevada) e cá por Moscavide ultrapassou os *45 ºC* na minha estação meteorológica pessoal, por ser uma zona cerca de 80 m mais baixa e mais abrigada, permitindo maiores variações de temperatura.
> ...


Boa noite!
A 28/1/2007 foi registada queda de granizo em Lisboa e não de neve.
Em Lisboa, a neve jamais é habitual, antes um fenómeno extremamente raro: Desde a última vez que aconteceu ( e não foi em toda a cidade) 2006 já não nevava há 50 anos. Com o aquecimento do clima provavelmente irá tornar-se ainda mais rara.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Out 2007 às 21:19)

belem disse:


> Boa noite!
> A 28/1/2007 foi registada queda de granizo em Lisboa e não de neve.
> Em Lisboa, a neve jamais é habitual, antes um fenómeno extremamente raro: Desde a última vez que aconteceu ( e não foi em toda a cidade) 2006 já não nevava há 50 anos. Com o aquecimento do clima provavelmente irá tornar-se ainda mais rara.



Claro que não é habitual, Lisboa não via neve há 52 anos ! 
Foi um belo acontecimento !
Pelo menos nesta zona chegaram a cair flocos de neve novamente, este ano, até várias pessoas me chegaram a dizer isso, chegando mesmo a dar na televisão.
Não posso falar de toda a cidade, mas pelo menos aqui não caiu granizo nesse dia, que eu tenha visto ou que me tenham dito.
A temperatura esteve mais uma vez com valores muito baixos, mas não tão baixos como em 2006, daí que a queda de neve tenha sido muito mais pequena do que a do ano passado, nesta zona.

Abraços !


----------



## belem (10 Out 2007 às 21:22)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Claro que não é habitual, Lisboa não via neve há 52 anos !
> Foi um belo acontecimento !
> Pelo menos nesta zona chegaram a cair flocos de neve novamente, este ano, até várias pessoas me chegaram a dizer isso, chegando mesmo a dar na televisão.
> Não posso falar de toda a cidade, mas pelo menos aqui não caiu granizo nesse dia, que eu tenha visto ou que me tenham dito.
> ...



Tou a ver que o clima de Lisboa varia mais ainda do que eu pensava!


----------



## Fil (14 Out 2007 às 20:08)

Na cidade de Lisboa, oficialmente a menor temperatura registada foi de -2,8ºC na estação Lisboa/Ajuda em fevereiro de 1956. Mas nos arredores já foram registadas temperaturas bem inferiores. Por exemplo, -6,0ºC em Dois Portos, -6,2ºC em Rio Maior, ou -6,3ºC em Salvaterra de Magos.

Em Portugal, oficialmente a menor temperatura registada pelas estações do IM foram de -16,0ºC em Miranda do Douro e Penhas da Saúde. Já foram registadas temepraturas bem inferiores em pontos altos da Serra da Estrela, assim como em algumas zonas do nordeste transmontano por estações do I.P. de Bragança.


----------



## belem (18 Out 2007 às 22:08)

Fil disse:


> Na cidade de Lisboa, oficialmente a menor temperatura registada foi de -2,8ºC na estação Lisboa/Ajuda em fevereiro de 1956. Mas nos arredores já foram registadas temperaturas bem inferiores. Por exemplo, -6,0ºC em Dois Portos, -6,2ºC em Rio Maior, ou -6,3ºC em Salvaterra de Magos.
> 
> Em Portugal, oficialmente a menor temperatura registada pelas estações do IM foram de -16,0ºC em Miranda do Douro e Penhas da Saúde. Já foram registadas temepraturas bem inferiores em pontos altos da Serra da Estrela, assim como em algumas zonas do nordeste transmontano por estações do I.P. de Bragança.



E de máximas para essas mesmas zonas? Há valores acima de 40?


----------



## Brigantia (18 Out 2007 às 22:39)

belem disse:


> E de máximas para essas mesmas zonas? Há valores acima de 40?



Bragança no dia 16 de Agosto de 1979 registou 38,0º. Não sei se existem registos da cidade acima disso!!
Nesse dia é natural que em algumas zonas da região se tenha ultrapassado os 40º...


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2007 às 22:48)

Brigantia disse:


> Bragança no dia 16 de Agosto de 1979 registou 38,0º. Não sei se existem registos da cidade acima disso!!
> Nesse dia é natural que em algumas zonas da região se tenha ultrapassado os 40º...



39,5ºC como valor máximo na estação meteorológica de Bragança, em 12 Agosto de 2003.


----------



## BARROS (19 Out 2007 às 14:39)

*ALGUNS DADOS DE SÃO PAULO-BRASIL*​
Antes de tudo, quero dizer que eu não sabia que a temperatura mínima histórica em Lisboa, fosse tão alta. Eu esperava que fosse algo em torno de -6°, algo normal para localidades perto de 40°N. Bom, então vocês não vão acreditar se eu falar que São Paulo já teve -2,1°!!! Sim, foi em *02 de AGOSTO de 1955*, na maior onda de frio que o Brasil já conheceu. Para se ter uma idéia do frio que fez, essa onda chegou na *AMAZÔNIA,* e Manaus(* OLHEM NUM ATLAS A LOCALIDADE DE MANAUS *), acostumada com mínimas de 23° a 25°, registrou *19,5°!* Nevou intensamente em serras no sul do BRASIL, acumulando atá 70cm de neve. Hoje em dia, é muito raro acontecer isso de novo, e, nos últimos 3 anos, a mínima em São Paulo não abaixa de 6° positivos.
Quanto ao calor, a máxima registrada aqui acho ser de 37,4°, porém não tenho certeza. Chuvas em torno de 1.600mm anuais, a maior parte no verão.
Gostaria de saber se Lisboa chega a sofrer com a seca?


----------



## Dan (19 Out 2007 às 17:14)

BARROS disse:


> *ALGUNS DADOS DE SÃO PAULO-BRASIL*​Gostaria de saber se Lisboa chega a sofrer com a seca?



Quase todo o país regista uma estação seca que coincide com o Verão. Aumentando a extensão e intensidade de Norte para Sul e do Litoral para o Interior. É uma das características do clima mediterrâneo.
Em Lisboa, a estação seca costuma corresponder ao período que vai de Junho a Setembro. Uns anos começa mais cedo, outros termina mais tarde.


----------



## seqmad (19 Out 2007 às 17:19)

Não, mas tem havido alguns problemas, em especial para a agricultura, noutras zonas do país em anos onde chove menos que o normal nos meses de Inverno, obrigando a uma boa gestão das reservas de água disponíveis... já que o Verão, tipo mediterrânico, tem muito sol e praticamente não chove (média de 50mm em Lisboa no total dos 4 meses de Junho a Setembro) - bom para o turismo mas mau para a agricultura e principalmente para os incêndios florestais, que com excepção de 2007, são mesmo o grande problema do Verão seco - mas a tendência é piorar, há cenários de possível desertificação do sul do país nas próximas décadas...
O recorde de -1,5C em Lisboa, bem como a ausência de neve deve-se à influência da proximidade do oceano; o ar quente vindo do interior , no Verão provoca por vezes altas temperaturas como o record de 43C de Lisboa... e apenas 150 kms a leste de Lisboa, os records são de perto de 48C, cf. discussão do outro tópico...


----------



## seqmad (19 Out 2007 às 17:27)

Não, mas tem havido alguns problemas, em especial para a agricultura, noutras zonas do país em anos onde chove menos que o normal nos meses de Inverno, obrigando a uma boa gestão das reservas de água disponíveis... já que o Verão, tipo mediterrânico, tem muito sol e praticamente não chove (média de 50mm em Lisboa no total dos 4 meses de Junho a Setembro) - bom para o turismo mas mau para a agricultura e principalmente para os incêndios florestais, que com excepção de 2007, são mesmo o grande problema do Verão seco - mas a tendência é piorar, há cenários de possível desertificação do sul do país nas próximas décadas...
O recorde de -1,5C em Lisboa, bem como a ausência de neve deve-se à influência da proximidade do oceano; o ar quente vindo do interior , no Verão provoca por vezes altas temperaturas como o record de 43C de Lisboa... e apenas 150 kms a leste de Lisboa, os records são de perto de 48C, cf. discussão do outro tópico...


----------



## rozzo (2 Nov 2007 às 14:21)

belem disse:


> Boa noite!
> A 28/1/2007 foi registada queda de granizo em Lisboa e não de neve.
> Em Lisboa, a neve jamais é habitual, antes um fenómeno extremamente raro: Desde a última vez que aconteceu ( e não foi em toda a cidade) 2006 já não nevava há 50 anos. Com o aquecimento do clima provavelmente irá tornar-se ainda mais rara.



olha que foi registada neve nesse dia sim  aliás, nem sei se caiu granizo, onde viste isso? se viste em símbolos ou metars, ve la se nao estas a confundir o que chamam os espanhois Aguanieve? (que nao sei o nome correcto em portugues).. quer dizer, acho que ja vi saraiva, dai a possivel confusao com o granizo? 

ah, nao viste a neve no jogo do Belenenses em 29 Jan 2006?  granda show!


----------



## rozzo (2 Nov 2007 às 14:26)

seqmad disse:


> O recorde de -1,5C em Lisboa, bem como a ausência de neve deve-se à influência da proximidade do oceano; o ar quente vindo do interior , no Verão provoca por vezes altas temperaturas como o record de 43C de Lisboa... e apenas 150 kms a leste de Lisboa, os records são de perto de 48C, cf. discussão do outro tópico...



certo, mas nao exclusivo, pois há locais bem mais perto do mar aqui na região de lisboa que a estação ao pé do aeroporto com valores bem mais baixos! por exemplo na base aérea de Sintra, todos os anos ha minimas negativas.
e mesmo em Lisboa, isto sem dados MUITO OFICIAIS claro, pelo que se ve parece que a zona de benfica é mais fria, também a de moscavide, tambem grande parte da margem sul tem minimas bem mais baixas..

onde quero chegar é que se o oceano domina e obviamente é principal responsável pelo clima ameno de lisboa, também é mt relevante a presença do estuário do tejo com a zona do rio tao larga do "mar da palha", e de toda a forma do relevo da zona. que por "artes" magicas fazem com que a cidade não tenha picos de minimas tao baixas como zonas realmente pertissimo dela!


----------



## belem (5 Nov 2007 às 20:13)

rozzo disse:


> olha que foi registada neve nesse dia sim  aliás, nem sei se caiu granizo, onde viste isso? se viste em símbolos ou metars, ve la se nao estas a confundir o que chamam os espanhois Aguanieve? (que nao sei o nome correcto em portugues).. quer dizer, acho que ja vi saraiva, dai a possivel confusao com o granizo?
> 
> ah, nao viste a neve no jogo do Belenenses em 29 Jan 2006?  granda show!



Não vi neve, não. 
Eu moro mais cá embaixo, junto ao rio.


----------

